# Was brauche ich für Jeeves



## s4nct0 (1. November 2011)

Hi Leute ich level gerade meinen Jäger und der hat ingi als Beruf. So nun habe ich ja schon in dem Thread unter diesem gelesen wo man das Rezept für Jeeves herbekommt nun habe ich eine Frage und zawr man braucht doch da auch noch weitere Rezepte von Klassik und BC. Könnte mir jemand erklären wie und wo ich die mir am besten organisiere, ich weiß nämlich leider überhaupt nicht woher ich die Dinger bekommen soll...

Gruß


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2011)

Hallo,

es steht doch da, welche Sachen Du noch brauchst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gib die Sachen doch einfach mal in die Suchleiste der WoW-Datenbank hier auf Buffed ein.
Dann siehst Du, wo Du was woher bekommst. 

Aber ich bin ja mal nicht so.

- Feldreparaturbot 74 A .... Bauplan gibt's bei Golemlord Argelmach im BRT (liegt dort auf dem Boden)
- Feldreparaturbot 110G ... Analysator der Gan'arg in Schergrat droppen den Bauplan
- Konstruktionsset: Schrottbot ... Comments zu dem Schrottbot



> Zusammenfassung:
> 1. Zur Bibliothek des Erfinders in Sturmgipfel gehen Coords 37,45
> 2. Bibliothekwächter kloppen bis die Zugriffskarte von SCHROTT-E dropt, diese startet dann die Q
> 3. 4x Eine Hand voll Kobaltbolzen und 5x Überladener Kondensator dabei haben
> ...


greetz


----------



## Schaddy (1. November 2011)

Servus,
also wenn das Rezept schon hast
brauchst die 3 loweren Repbots auch

Feldrepaturbot 55? findest in den Schwarzfelstiefen 
Feldrepbot 110 findest da wo area 52 ist 
Schrottbot Sturmgipfel oben vor uldum
Genaueres findest du in der Datenbank wenn du jeeves suchst

mist da war einer schneller und hat besser erklärt 
das ist es halt wenn man einen Post anfängt und dann kurz was tun muss


----------

